
New Hope for Cancer Patients Comes in Form of 150-Year-Old Drug - NicoJuicy
https://interestingengineering.com/new-hope-for-cancer-patients-comes-in-form-of-150-year-old-drug
======
LinuxBender
Are doctors using this yet? If so, what percentage of them?

